# where are Samick bows made



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Korea I believe?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The high-end Olympic stuff in South Korea, everything else in China.

-Grant


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

grantmac said:


> The high-end Olympic stuff in South Korea, everything else in China.
> 
> -Grant


Correct.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Old Sarge said:


> Correct.


How do you know? scout4


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

scout4 said:


> How do you know? scout4


 Because I own two Samick bows now and have several sets of Samick limbs. Plus I have first hand knowledge from asking the largest importer of Samick bows in the USA. Is that enough knowledge for ya? Samick built one of if not the largest bow manufacturing factory in the world in China a few years ago.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Old Sarge said:


> Because I own two Samick bows now and have several sets of Samick limbs. Plus I have first hand knowledge from asking the largest importer of Samick bows in the USA. Is that enough knowledge for ya? Samick built one of if not the largest bow manufacturing factory in the world in China a few years ago.


Prove it. scout4


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

scout4 said:


> Prove it. scout4


I don't know what your problem is but if you don't believe me or Grantmac do what I did a few years ago..call LAS and ask them. Ask to speak with the owner, or John. When I asked them and they told me I tended to believe them since I think they should know where there inventory comes from.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Not surprising , most everything else comes from there ...  Good news is, they are getting better .... Like Traditional Archery , practice makes perfect ... :thumbs_up


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Just say OFF-Shore and you are covered! LOL I have a Samick guitar Avion 3 Les Paul copy that I aquired in a trade, workmanship is outstanding great guitar! Only had a Samick Red Stag takedown but it was well worth the money and it shot great too!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i bought my samick sage from samick sports in korea. arrived in australia via post from korea.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Doesnt mean the sage wasnt made in China then shipped from Korea , i read somewhere also that the Martin Jaguar recurve limbs are also made in China , so if bought a jag from the Martin factory in the US doesnt mean that the components of the bow where neccisarily made all in the US


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Old Sarge said:


> I don't know what your problem is but if you don't believe me or Grantmac do what I did a few years ago..call LAS and ask them. Ask to speak with the owner, or John. When I asked them and they told me I tended to believe them since I think they should know where there inventory comes from.


Not any problem! Not even a bad case. All I meant was for you to make good on what you say, or state here. I figure you must have someone you know that gives you straight up information. No big deal Man! scout4


----------

